# 16/22mm tubing.



## Gary Nelson (31 Oct 2011)

Does anybody know where I could buy 15meters of 16/22mm tubing? The cheapest I can find is around £3 per metre off the roll.


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2011)

Thats a lot?
Ridged PVC would be cheaper?


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Oct 2011)

I have connected some Ehiem taps to my filter and I'm after the 15m to connect up for water changes to drain the water out and my nearest drain is 15meters away! I would use hose pipe but it just will not fit onto a Ehiem tap. My normal water change procedure at the moment is 4 x 20 litres into a jerry can the carried out to the drain - I'm thinking this new way will make things so much easier and no lugging about.


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2011)

Standard hose pipe mate, just get a reducing conector.


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Oct 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Standard hose pipe mate, just get a reducing conector.



Ah, I had not thought of that! I think this is the answer... Thanks very much


----------



## Alastair (31 Oct 2011)

eBay mate too. Theirs tons of clear tubing that size on their by the meter


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2011)

You have to be careful though as a lot of tubing is not reinforced so it flattens down to an oval (or even completely flat) and this really restricts the flow! 
Ribbed, suction or reinforced tube is not cheap but 12mm hose pipe is.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Oct 2011)

Hi 

Just buy an Ehiem 12mm connector 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-12MM-DO ... 5ad36b7197

as it will connect to the 16/22mm and as for a hose pipe - wickes hose pipe cheap and cheerful.

Regards
Paul.


----------

